# Supplements while on steroids



## abny (Oct 29, 2005)

Just wondering if taking supplements such as aminoacids and glutamine while on steroids would bring any positive/negative/none effects . Also, if taken year-round, would they be less effective?


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 29, 2005)

i would stick with the glutamin   and up the protien dose massivly i know one guy who has 2,6 kgs of protien powder a week,,,,,i cycle creatine i know alot of people dont but i reckon it works for me ,,never had glutamin,,,


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 29, 2005)

Those supplements won't help. Your diet is 1,000 times more important. Good supps to take while on include anti-oxidants, fish oil, liver protectants, vitamins etc. If you are eating enough protein, you shouldn't need amino acids supps or glutamine--unless you are doing a major cut with low calories.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 29, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> i know one guy who has 2,6 kgs of protien powder a week,,,,


  

damm! and i thought my 1kg a week was a lot! wouldn't want to be rooming with that guy!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 29, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Those supplements won't help. Your diet is 1,000 times more important. Good supps to take while on include anti-oxidants, fish oil, liver protectants, vitamins etc. If you are eating enough protein, you shouldn't need amino acids supps or glutamine--unless you are doing a major cut with low calories.


Myself I take in gluteamine (10 grams ) with my PWO shake. I think it helps with recovery. I also take in 2TB of ex virgin olive oil ea to help with my HDL, along fish oil. My major thing is to take in *a min of 500 grams of protein ea day* also. I believe over kill is better then under kill when it comes to protein. If anyone is interested in my current diet I'll post it on this thread.

PT


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Myself I take in gluteamine (10 grams ) with my PWO shake. I think it helps with recovery. I also take in 2TB of ex virgin olive oil ea to help with my HDL, along fish oil. My major thing is to take in *a min of 500 grams of protein ea day* also. I believe over kill is better then under kill when it comes to protein. If anyone is interested in my current diet I'll post it on this thread.
> 
> PT


----------

